# The Coffee Thread



## Groff (Aug 19, 2008)

Who here loves coffee? What's you're favorite kind of coffee?

My favorite store bought coffee = Dunkin' Donuts. Good shit, blows away that craptastic stuff they serve at starbucks. Bleh.

When I make coffee at home, I like Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee... At nearly $50 a pound it's not an every day coffee... But it's *GOOD!* The smell of fresh ground Jamaican Blue Mountain is totally intoxicating, it just smells that damn good.

As for a coffee maker, I use (and can't reccomend enough!) an aeropress.

Aerobie® AeroPress(TM) Coffee & Espresso Maker


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 19, 2008)

I love coffee.
My favorite coffe I get from a local coffe shop. It's their Breakfast blend. Not sure what kind of beans are in it but it sure tastes great.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 19, 2008)

Bad Ass Coffee Company - Kona Coffee > *


----------



## Groff (Aug 19, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> Bad Ass Coffee Company - Kona Coffee > *



Kona coffee is orgasmic, but I still like the Jamaican a little better.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 19, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> Bad Ass Coffee Company - Kona Coffee > *



 I will be buying this stuff very soon. I have never had it but it looks like it's some tasty stuff!


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 19, 2008)

If they have the peaberry that is amazing. It's baby coffee beans, and just amazing. It's also more expensive than liquor so I don't buy it much


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 19, 2008)

I love coffee, but I go through phases where I drink it everyday, and then I go months without it.

But I usually like the strong stuff with a lot of flavor.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 19, 2008)

I could not live without my coffee. 
First thing I do in the morning, everyday of my life... 

I seriously love coffee. I have it mostly in a Bodum or sometimes in a expresso maker. 
I buy mostly equitable coffee from Ethiopia or Mexico. "Velouté" mostly (more cafeine)!


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 19, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> I love coffee.
> My favorite coffe I get from a local coffe shop. It's their Breakfast blend. Not sure what kind of beans are in it but it sure tastes great.



Coffee shops coffee always taste way better than those at Starbucks or other shops which charges $7 for a cuppa.
I once had 2 shots of expresso. Damn im addicted.


----------



## Groff (Aug 19, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> If they have the peaberry that is amazing. It's baby coffee beans, and just amazing. It's also more expensive than liquor so I don't buy it much



Peaberry coffee is just sinfully good.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Aug 19, 2008)

I too go through phases, but i'm back in school now so It will be alot more often(probably everyday) I have a humble press with local shop cuban, but the best I ever had was some brazilian at a local cafe. This coffee was quoted as "tastes like a tree....but in a good way"


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Aug 19, 2008)

I was working as a Starbucks barista until recently. Its Marble Mochas and Carmel Affogato fraps for me


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 20, 2008)

I loves me some joe. I actually like Starbucks and Carribou stuff, but I will admit to disliking the prices. When I'm at home I usually ending up brewing some run of the mill type stuff. I really need to start buying "better" coffee. I do perfer quality coffe though.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 20, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Who here loves coffee? What's you're favorite kind of coffee?
> 
> My favorite store bought coffee = Dunkin' Donuts. Good shit, blows away that craptastic stuff they serve at starbucks. Bleh.
> 
> ...



i saw an episode of no reservation with anthony bordain where he actually visited the family and grounds where they grow this coffee! i love coffee also, i drink 2-3 pots a day. of various types.


jym


----------



## Trespass (Aug 20, 2008)

I drink a local blend from a great shop thats been around here for 15 years or so, Mexican bean made. Tim Hortons isn't that bad, but I don't like run of hte mill coffee besides Timmies whatsoever. 

And I had a McDonalds coffee today as I was half-concious at work, and that was hte most God-awful thing I've ever forced myself to drink.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 20, 2008)

The 7-11 by my house has really good coffee. The others in town just suck!


----------



## El Caco (Aug 21, 2008)

I love coffee, it is another of s7eve's essential food groups in fact I am constantly looking for ways to include coffee in meals. I put coffee in my pies, on my meat and most cooking, in my ice cream, on my nutella sandwiches, well you get the idea. I appreciate fine coffee however (and let me tell you I get shit for this all the time) my favourite coffee is and always will be Blend 43.


----------



## Groff (Aug 22, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I drink a local blend from a great shop thats been around here for 15 years or so, Mexican bean made. Tim Hortons isn't that bad, but I don't like run of hte mill coffee besides Timmies whatsoever.
> 
> And I had a McDonalds coffee today as I was half-concious at work, and that was hte most God-awful thing I've ever forced myself to drink.



My friend, who is a manager at a McDonalds, says they used to re-used coffee grinds until the 'Premium' coffee came out, then they had to change it each time. 

I'd rather go to Dunkin' Donuts or Wawa for cheap coffee. (Wawa especially, their coffee is legendary!)


----------



## Groff (Aug 22, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I love coffee, it is another of s7eve's essential food groups in fact I am constantly looking for ways to include coffee in meals. I put coffee in my pies, on my meat and most cooking, in my ice cream, on my nutella sandwiches, well you get the idea. I appreciate fine coffee however (and let me tell you I get shit for this all the time) my favourite coffee is and always will be Blend 43.



Hey, whatever tastes good to you 

...Personally.... A freshly opened can of folgers brewed with bottled or filtered water makes one hell of a cup of tasty coffee! It only works for the first cup, but MAN is it delicious.


----------



## Benzesp (Nov 7, 2008)

Dunkin Donuts coffee is fuckin' awesome. I am a coffee snob, I have my own espresso machine, I buy and grind gourmet beans, I just love coffee period. I hate to admit my DD love but it's true... Damn, I think its time to brew a pot right now.


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm a huge coffee fan, but I don't like normal black coffee. If it's your average coffee, I like to have it with milk and sugar. I'm a big fan of caffe au lait and caffe latte. I love flavored coffees like mocha. While I drink average coffees with milk and sugar, I don't add anything to flavored coffees or exotic coffees. There is this one called, uh, "Vintage" or something like that and has this picture of a big wooden barrel. I have no idea what that means, because I was pretty sure that you don't age coffee. But, anyway, it's got this really really rich taste and, while it's slightly bitter, it has this weird unusual sweetness, even though no sugar is added.

I, however, do not use coffee to wake myself in the morning because for some reason, caffeine makes me sleep. Maybe a chemical imbalance in my body, but usually things that are supposed to wake you up make me sleept and things that are supposed to put you to sleep keep me awake.

The main coffee place I drink at is a coffee shop in my company building that has a lot of stuff imported from all over the world: from Europe, South America, North America, and even some parts of Europe. I like the coffee syrups they have for iced coffees. 

I like the flavor of really expensive coffee, but I almost never drink it because of the price...

I'm also a big fan of coffee-flavored ice cream, coffee-flavored chocolate, coffee-flavored yogurt, and just about any other snack or dessert you can think of that would be coffee flavored. There was this banana coffee drink at this one store that I tried and it was actually really good.


----------



## porkchop (Nov 7, 2008)

My buddy Drew Park owns Drews Brews here in Nashville. He roasts every day and supplies restaraunts/coffee shops/junkies like me. I work @ a Whole Foods Market and nothing there can touch his Breakfast stuff. 6 or 8 cups and I'm ready for the day ... of climbing trees ... or making war ...


----------



## blackout (Nov 8, 2008)

I drink really sweet coffee every day, think I have a bit of a cafiene problem. Still drinking Nescafe at home though, I haven't experimented with anything non-instant yet. Can anyone from the UK reccomend anything?


----------



## FortePenance (Nov 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> I'm a huge coffee fan, but I don't like normal black coffee. If it's your average coffee, I like to have it with milk and sugar. I'm a big fan of caffe au lait and caffe latte. I love flavored coffees like mocha. While I drink average coffees with milk and sugar, I don't add anything to flavored coffees or exotic coffees. There is this one called, uh, "Vintage" or something like that and has this picture of a big wooden barrel. I have no idea what that means, because I was pretty sure that you don't age coffee. But, anyway, it's got this really really rich taste and, while it's slightly bitter, it has this weird unusual sweetness, even though no sugar is added.
> 
> I, however, do not use coffee to wake myself in the morning because for some reason, caffeine makes me sleep. Maybe a chemical imbalance in my body, but usually things that are supposed to wake you up make me sleept and things that are supposed to put you to sleep keep me awake.
> 
> ...



Is canned coffee really popular there? How'd you like the taste yourself (if you've ever tried it)?

We get Nescafe canned coffee here that's available everywhere but i've seen loads of imported Japanese coffee cans in speciality stores.


----------



## Naren (Nov 10, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Is canned coffee really popular there? How'd you like the taste yourself (if you've ever tried it)?
> 
> We get Nescafe canned coffee here that's available everywhere but i've seen loads of imported Japanese coffee cans in speciality stores.



It's really popular here. I drink it all the time. This might sound weird to someone from a country that has a negative image of canned coffee, but canned coffee is usually more expensive than most other drinks and the cans are usually pretty small.

Nescafe is one of the least popular canned coffee brands over here, but these are all the companies that release canned coffees: Boss, Georgia, Roots, UCC, Wonda, Kirin (mostly their brand "Fire"), Nescafe, Starbucks (they sell canned coffees here that are pretty expensive), and a bunch more by companies that aren't as popular.

Here is an image of 3 different coffees from Kirin, Wonda, and Boss.







My favorite canned coffee, though, is this:






Here's Starbucks' latest canned coffee:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll drink coffee with anything, and I mean ANYTHING!!*



anything that is supposed to be eaten/drunk that is, no "Two Girls One Coffee" for me.


----------



## Naren (Nov 10, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1270020 said:


> I'll drink coffee with anything, and I mean ANYTHING!!*
> 
> 
> 
> anything that is supposed to be eaten/drunk that is, no "Two Girls One Coffee" for me.



Okay... so, you'd drink black coffee mixed with prune juice, pepto bismol, molasses, castor oil, and tomato juice?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 10, 2008)

Drop the castor oil and I'd do it. You know what I meant Naren. you ass!! j/k lol


----------



## Naren (Nov 10, 2008)

All_&#165;our_Bass;1270026 said:


> Drop the castor oil and I'd do it. You know what I meant Naren. you ass!! j/k lol



Eh... I knew what you meant in that you'd drink coffee with anything to eat. I agree with you there. I'll drink coffee with steak, pancakes, grilled chicken, pasta, nachos, lambchops, or whatever. I can't really think of a food that some kind of coffee doesn't go good with.

But, I don't really get what you meant about drinking coffee with any other drink. You would really mix any other drink with coffee?  That's... kinda nasty...


----------



## JBroll (Nov 10, 2008)

(1) It's eSpresso, not eXpresso. There is NO fucking X. Not one. And if you pronounce it with an X in a coffee shop, the nice girl behind the counter will imagine your slow, painful death with great pleasure.

(2) How's the Aeropress? It looks to be just like a silly press pot mod. That said, I drink dark-roasted Sumatra brewed in a press pot.

(3) If you, too, use a press pot, brew your coffee twice. Boil your water, brew coffee as usual, then throw out the old grounds and brew the coffee in new grounds (add a bit of hot water if it cooled down too much - I'd go with about 25&#37; hot water, 75% just-brewed coffee) for epic fucking coffee.

Jeff


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't even like coffee, but I drink that stuff just to stay awake on some days because I'm too much of a retard to go to bed at a decent hour. 

I really have to get my body-clock back in order.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 10, 2008)

Naren said:


> Eh... I knew what you meant in that you'd drink coffee with anything to eat. I agree with you there. I'll drink coffee with steak, pancakes, grilled chicken, pasta, nachos, lambchops, or whatever. I can't really think of a food that some kind of coffee doesn't go good with.
> 
> But, I don't really get what you meant about drinking coffee with any other drink. You would really mix any other drink with coffee?  That's... kinda nasty...


 
I there with you about the first comment. The second one I said that I'd do it. Not that I would like it or that I would repeat doing such a thing.


----------



## Naren (Nov 10, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1270120 said:


> I there with you about the first comment. The second one I said that I'd do it. Not that I would like it or that I would repeat doing such a thing.



 I got some black coffee mixed with prune juice, pepto bismol, molasses, castor oil, and tomato juice for ya.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 10, 2008)

I drink my coffee black.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 10, 2008)

A Swedish scientist doing cancer research has discovered that drinking coffee can, over time, make a woman?s breasts shrink. The results, published in the British Journal of Cancer, concluded that 50% of women are susceptible to caffeine-related breast shrinkage. Women with larger breasts were more likely to be affected.

Women who drink just three cups of coffee a day can eventually go down several cups in bra size. This decrease occurs because of how caffeine affects estrogen levels.

Men are not immune to the effects of long-term caffeine consumption either, although, as it turns out, caffeine has rather a different impact on men. When men consume large amounts of caffeine over time, it causes their chest to grow, creating hefty ?man boobs.? The professional researchers who authored the study decided that ?man boobs? wasn?t really a scientific terms, so they coined the term ?moobs? instead.

The study did have some more serious results as well, including the supposition that certain substances in coffee can modify a woman?s metabolism in a way that will make her more resistant to tumors. The paper also suggests that women who have larger breasts may be more susceptible to breast cancer in general, due to the presence of additional mammary glands.


----------



## Groff (Nov 10, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> Bad Ass Coffee Company - Kona Coffee > *



Just wanted to say... A Bad Ass Coffee Company store just opened up near me!! Now if Teavana would open up a store near me i'd be in heaven!!!


----------



## El Caco (Jun 27, 2009)

for a real mans coffee mug 

The one on the right is my wife's regular sized cup






Three of hers fit in one of mine


----------



## jonathan_addams (Jun 27, 2009)

Currently enjoying a nice Kilimanjaro/Sumatra blend.

Black, of course.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Ice Capuccino


----------



## toolsound (Jun 30, 2009)

I've always found coffee to be pretty overrated. And I'm from Seattle. I do enjoy the occassional cup, but almost any kind will do.


----------



## Groff (Jul 1, 2009)

s7eve said:


> for a real mans coffee mug
> 
> The one on the right is my wife's regular sized cup
> 
> ...



That's not a real mans mug.

THIS is.






52oz of over-caffeinated goodness.
Also perfect for icing down coffee on a hot day


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)

COSTA COFFEE


----------



## El Caco (Jul 1, 2009)

Chris that's not a mug, that is a jug


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 1, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Chris that's not a mug, that is a jug



 you can take a bath of capuccino for only 2.50£


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 1, 2009)

Why is coffee served so fucking hot?

Maybe my mouth is just oversensitive somehow, but I have to wait literally 30+ minutes sometimes for it to be cool enough that it is not painful to drink...


----------



## JBroll (Jul 1, 2009)

That's just the non-metal leaving your body. 

(Clearly there is progress to be made.)

Jeff


----------



## Naren (Jul 2, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Why is coffee served so fucking hot?
> 
> Maybe my mouth is just oversensitive somehow, but I have to wait literally 30+ minutes sometimes for it to be cool enough that it is not painful to drink...



Then drink iced coffee. 

No one says you have to drink _hot_ coffee. I love all coffee, but I usually prefer iced coffee over hot coffee (but this also depends on what kind of coffee I'm drinking).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't like it when people serve their coffee scalding hot either.
But I either like it hot, but drinkable, or ice cold, and regardless of the time or season I prefer hot to cold.


----------



## Groff (Jul 3, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Chris that's not a mug, that is a jug



Yup, It's my Coffee Keg  



troyguitar said:


> Why is coffee served so fucking hot?
> 
> Maybe my mouth is just oversensitive somehow, but I have to wait literally 30+ minutes sometimes for it to be cool enough that it is not painful to drink...



Well, It needs to be hot in order to brew, so it makes sense to serve it that way. Iced coffee is always a way to go, Dunkin Donuts Iced Vanilla Latte =


----------



## JBroll (Jul 3, 2009)

If you're going to cool your coffee, keep in mind that coffee deteriorates with exposure to air - start with brewing it strong and icing it down.

Jeff


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 3, 2009)

JBroll said:


> If you're going to cool your coffee, keep in mind that coffee deteriorates with exposure to air - start with brewing it strong and icing it down.
> 
> Jeff



This is what I usually do, especially at home.

Sometimes I'll just order it iced, but most places charge you more money for less coffee when you order it iced. Ordering a regular hot coffee and a free cup of ice = win.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 24, 2013)

Major bump on a super dead thread, but I've been getting so into coffee lately I can't let it lie. 
An excellent coffee shop opened up in my rather small town a while back and in the past year or so I've been getting my fix there. They have knowledgeable employees who are passionate about making good coffee and it's some of the best I've had. I don't so much drink coffee for the caffeine as I do for the taste and to sit back, chill, and enjoy it. 
In the past few months I've been investing in coffee gear to brew my own (Grinder, Chemex, etc.) and reading into the techniques and sciences behind brewing a great cup. It's fascinating to me and I enjoy the challenge of trying to get every variable just right for that perfect cup (which hasn't happened yet ). I enjoy most any coffee as long as it's fresh and well-brewed. I've been enjoying a medium roast Ethiopian Yirgachefe this past week.


----------



## KevHo (Jun 26, 2013)

Bit of a late reply (4 years lol) and off-topic but if you like Kona Coffee you should try Real Ale Coffee Porter. They brew their beer with the coffee. Sinfully delicious in the winter.



Matt Crooks said:


> Bad Ass Coffee Company - Kona Coffee > *


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 21, 2014)

Folgers 100% Columbian (just like my women).


----------



## Bucks (Jan 31, 2014)

I think the quality of the bean doesnt really matter, the most important thing is that you grind immediately before packing the handle. Also important is to have the machine pre-warmed


----------



## Jlang (Jan 31, 2014)

Just got back from Kona, hawaii and the coffee there is just out of this world. It is quite light but it just doesn't taste / feel like other coffee. I brought back a lb of pea berry and a lb of just regular 100% kona and I'm thrilled. It is not an everyday coffee but it sure is a nice change!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 1, 2014)

^ It's like the maui wowie of the coffee world from what I've been told .


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 1, 2014)

Had my first cup of coffee for this year. Tasted like baltic herring, as always.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm a coffee addict and I make my coffee ay home in a regular filter-coffee maker.

I especially love that first cup of fresh coffee in the morning 
When going to bed at night I already look forward to my 1st coffee the next day


----------



## FRETPICK (Apr 20, 2015)

I've yet to try a coffee called Arpeggio.


----------



## dhgrind (Apr 22, 2015)

i was turned onto drip coffee. precisely measuring beans to the gram, using a ceramic coffee mill, and heating the water to specific temperatures. following it all by an artistly snobbish pour. It will really show the character of the coffee.


----------



## asher (Apr 22, 2015)

FRETPICK said:


> I've yet to try a coffee called Arpeggio.



My office has a nespresso machine and this is one of the three flavors we stock.

Straight - it's not nice.


----------



## ryanougrad (May 2, 2015)

Peetes Guatemala San Sebastian for me. Single origin and meets all the requirements for Bullet Proof coffee when the mood strikes. Also, only brewed on stove top espresso. Used to do French Press but was never hot enough for me.


----------



## Arkeion (May 8, 2015)

Just wanted to jump in and say I absolutely agree with OP's post: Starbucks coffee is awful.

Haven't had much 'boutique' coffee, but I am looking for something new. I've been guzzling Maxwell House medium lately with a little milk and sugar. Any good tasting coffee you guys can recommend for dudes who like sugar cubes and milk with their morning Joe?


----------



## Basti (May 8, 2015)

I am a student and also Italian and yes please


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jul 9, 2015)

For me coffee just tastes like coffee... lol.
Maybe I havent drunken enough to be able to tell good from bad...


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jul 29, 2015)

I've recently taken to roasting my own beans, as I was unable to find anything decent locally. It's a lot less expensive that way. It takes me about 30 minutes to roast a pound of beans, which is about all I can consume in a week.

My favorite bean so far is an Ethiopian Yerga Cheffe Kela Kochore.

I have found I prefer dark, but a blend of light and dark is also quite good. It's hard to beat the aromatic presence of a good dark roast though.

I can drink it black, but I prefer to add about 2tbsp of heavy cream and 1g of stevia to 8oz of coffee.


----------



## donzilla (Oct 4, 2015)

The mc Donald's breakfast blend that you make at home has changed my life!!!


----------

